# Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?



## relgeitz (14. Mai 2010)

*Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

Hallo zusammen, 

nach einem Temperatur und Lautstärkenproblem hab ich mich über Lüftkühlung näher informiert, auch hier im Forum. Und hab jetzt die Woche nen neuen CPU Kühler eingebaut - vorher Boxed, jetzt EKL Brocken. Und nen zweiten Gehäuselüfter der mehr Luft rausschaufelt als reinkommt (Unterdruck und so). Passt die Anordnung der Lüfter so? (siehe Bild) Sollte ich den Grakalüfter auch noch aufwerten? Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den Lüfter vom Brocken durch den Kühlkörper blasen lassen sollte, oder eher nachher absaugen. 

LG
Rel


----------



## -Phoenix- (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

passt alles an sich so den CPU Lüfter lieber blasend lassen ...das kühlt besser. Welche Lüfter hast du den auf der HD4870 ....Rev.? oder Custom?

mfg. -Phoenix-


----------



## Klartext (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

Wie siehts mit dem Netzteil aus?

Sonst passt das doch so.


----------



## Ahab (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

Joa, vorne rein, hinten raus. Der Klassiker.  Passt alles.


----------



## GaAm3r (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Joa, vorne rein, hinten raus. Der Klassiker.  Passt alles.


Besser könnte man es nicht sagen 
Was meinst du mit Grafikkarten Lüfter aufrüsten ?


----------



## sanQn (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

Wie oben erwähntist es die klassische Methode die viele Anwenden also passt .
Nur kann ich mich nicht mit der Graka anfreunden, dein Lüfter bläst von der Graka weg oder wie ?  Oder hast du es fasch eingezeichtnet und die bläst durch den Grakakühlkörper und dann raus? Oder nur auf die Graka?
Sorry für die Neugier.


----------



## Ahab (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

Naja ich denke mal eher dass die Karte auf den Kühler draufbläst und nicht von ihm weg. Das gibts ja @stock so gar nicht.  Macht ja auch keinen Sinn. Es wird wahrscheinlich der Referenzkühler mit DHE-Kühlung sein. Und damit ist eigentlich auch alles im Lot. Tauschkühler nur, wenn zu laut.


----------



## relgeitz (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*



-Phoenix- schrieb:


> passt alles an sich so den CPU Lüfter lieber blasend lassen ...das kühlt besser. Welche Lüfter hast du den auf der HD4870 ....Rev.? oder Custom?



Also der CPU Lüfter bläst jetzt in den CPU Kühlkörper rein, Richtung Gehäuserückwand, wo der raussaugende Gehäusekühler nur drauf wartet. Soll ich den Lüfter auf der anderen Seite montieren? Das er quasi Luft aus dem Kühlkörper raussaugt? 

Zur Graka: Ich hab das wohl falsch eingezeichnet, ist ein Rev. Kühler von XtX, der war schon so drauf, wird wohl auf die Karte blasen. Überlegt hab ich mir den Arctic Twin Turbo Pro. 

Zu den Temps:
Graka
Vorher 70/100 (idle/last [last=1h bfbc2])
Jetzt 60/80

CPU
Vorher 55/70
Jetzt 35/45

Lautstärke ist merklich besser geworden, das einzige was man noch hört ist halt die Graka. 

LG
rel


----------



## Hendrix !!! (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

Wen du dein Netzteil so einbaust das es die Luft von der Grafikkarte abgesaugt wird kannst du mit MSI Afterburner noch was von der Lautstärke der Karte wegnehmen und die Temperaturen gehen noch mal runter.


----------



## sanQn (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*



relgeitz schrieb:


> Also der CPU Lüfter bläst jetzt in den CPU Kühlkörper rein, Richtung Gehäuserückwand, wo der raussaugende Gehäusekühler nur drauf wartet.



Du kannst es so lassen. 

Wenn dir der Grakakühler zu laut ist, dann kauf einen neuen Kühler, schau dass er auch auf deine Graka passt.
Aber nicht vergessen, die Garantie der Graka geht mit dem Kühlertausch flöten.


----------



## relgeitz (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*



sanQn schrieb:


> Du kannst es so lassen.
> 
> Wenn dir der Grakakühler zu laut ist, dann kauf einen neuen Kühler, schau dass er auch auf deine Graka passt.
> Aber nicht vergessen, die Garantie der Graka geht mit dem Kühlertausch flöten.



Nen geeigneten Lüfter hätte ich schon im auge. Aber mal hören ob mir das zu laut ist, will die garantie eigentlich nicht verlieren - hab die graka erst seit nem halben jahr. 

Das Netzteil bläst auch Luft hinaus, und sitz über dem Kühlkörper der CPU. Also die Graka kriegt nur vom einblasenden Lüfter und von ihrem Eigenem Luft. 

Passen die Temps? Und wie gesagt hab ich das Gehäuse seitlich abgedichtet, ist das auch gut so?


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*



> Gehäuse seitlich abgedichtet


für die lautstärke gut, für die temps nicht, weil nur noch der vordere Lüfter kaltluft reinbläst .. 
die luft wird dann noch von den hdd erwärmt ?
selbst wenn nciht, hilft auch ein lüfter im 5,25 schacht .. dort gibt es auch "massig" kaltluft, die so auf die speicher der graka und cpu trifft


----------



## relgeitz (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*



logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> für die lautstärke gut, für die temps nicht, weil nur noch der vordere Lüfter kaltluft reinbläst ..
> die luft wird dann noch von den hdd erwärmt ?
> selbst wenn nciht, hilft auch ein lüfter im 5,25 schacht .. dort gibt es auch "massig" kaltluft, die so auf die speicher der graka und cpu trifft



5,25'' schacht is ja oben im gehäuse, die graka unten, wie soll von dort nach unten Luft kommen? 

In dem Forum (finden den Beitrag leider nicht mehr), wurde erklärt, dass Lüfter in der Seitenwand die Luft vom vorderen Lüfter verwirbeln, und den Unterdruck zerstören. Daher sollte man 1. keine Lüfter in die Seitenwand verbauen, und 2. die Luftschlitze dort abdichten. Ist das richtig oder falsch? Kann/sollte ich Lüfter in der Seitenwand verbauen?

EDIT:
Anbei noch ein Update meiner Konzeptgrafik


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

Es gibt bei Luftkühlungen imo kein Richtig ode Falsch, was die Belüftung durch die Seitenwand angeht - beim Stock-kühler ist es von den Temperaturen her nicht verkehrt, wenn auf dessen Höhe in der Seitenwand kalte Luft in das Gehäuse eindringen kann, da er dann nicht die angewärmte/angestaute Luft verwenden muss - andererseits bedeutet jeder Lüfter mehr Lärm.
Wenn die Temperatur derzeit in Ordnung ist, würde icht nichts ändern .


----------



## bfgc (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

Ich würde den hinteren Lüfter durch einen leisen,leistungsstärkeren Lüfter mit ordentlich Druck ersetzen.
Da hinten wirst du einen letztendlich kaum lauteren Lüfter nur unwesentlich mehr wahrnehmen.
100% dicht ist ein normales Gehäuse ohnehin nie,die extra Mehrluft die er nach hinten rausbefördert saugt er sich ganz sicher wieder ran. 
Eventuell findest vorn du einen Platz für den nun freien Lüfter und kannst ihn gedrosselt noch etwas Luft einbringen lassen.
Bzw. wie schon erwähnt via Seitenwand auf Board und Grafikkarte noch etwas Luft zu bringen. 

Im Prinzip sind die Temperaturen ok,da aber der Sommer vor der Tür steht sind 10-20m³/h mehr Durchzug im Gehäuse nicht verkehrt.

Wenn das Ergebnis nicht zufriedenstellend sein sollte kannst du ja auch vorn nochmal mit einem leistungsstärkeren Lüfter im Tauch nachlegen.
Bedenke aber,mögen die Lüfter noch so Silent sein,je mehr es werden desto lauter werden immer unweigerlich die Luftbewegungen in der Summe.


----------



## relgeitz (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*



bfgc schrieb:


> Ich würde den hinteren Lüfter durch einen leisen,leistungsstärkeren Lüfter mit ordentlich Druck ersetzen.
> Da hinten wirst du einen letztendlich kaum lauteren Lüfter nur unwesentlich mehr wahrnehmen.
> 100% dicht ist ein normales Gehäuse ohnehin nie,die extra Mehrluft die er nach hinten rausbefördert saugt er sich ganz sicher wieder ran.
> Eventuell findest vorn du einen Platz für den nun freien Lüfter und kannst ihn gedrosselt noch etwas Luft einbringen lassen.
> ...



ich hab jetzt vorne diesen und hinten diesen Lüfter. Hinten den neuen, etwas lauteren, aber stärkeren, um eben den Unterdruck zu erzeugen. Würde ein Lüfter in der Seitenwand nicht Verwirbelungen erzeugen, und den Luftstrom zerstören? 

Soll ich besser noch einen reinblasen lassen (Seite oder Vorne), oder lieber rausblasen? Würde rein nicht den Unterdruck aufheben? 

Wirklich silent will ich ihn ja nicht haben, so lange die Kiste nicht so laut ist wie vor ner woche ist alles okay.


----------



## bfgc (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

Bedenke,dein Netzteil fächert ja auch noch ein paar Kubikmeter nach draussen.
Also rein geht immer noch ein bissel was. 
Nen langsam drehender Lüfter,wenn an der Seite noch Platz ist,der nochmals 30~40m³(mittels Drossel) zart auf die Grafikkarte und das Board pustet sollte die beiden Grossen mit ihren 100m³+ nicht wesentlich stören.
Wobei es da ein bischen auf die Position ankommen,wenn er zu hoch ansetzt staut er vieleicht vermehrt die warme Luft der Grafikkarte nach unten.
Sone Verbastelung hab ich auch schon mal fabriziert,da hat mir die Vapor-X dann die HDD mächtig gegrillt. 

Von deinen beiden Lüftern her kann man bald kaum noch was drauflegen an Durchsatz ohne grossartig lauter zu werden.
Der Sharkoon vorne ist mit seinen knappen 100m³ nicht grad ein Leisetreter,da könnte man den Scythe einsetzen und hinten evtl. einen Scythe mit ~145m³/h,oder ähnlichen Lüfter,wenn du unbedingt Unterdruck beibehalten möchtest.
Der neue Scythe/Lüfter sollte kaum lauter sein als der Sharkoon jetzt vorn,allerdings messen die Hersteller je nachdem etwas unterschiedlich,also 100% lässt sich das nicht ummünzen.
Um es mal zu verdeutlichen,das menschliche Gehör nimmt eine Steigerung ~10dB als nahezu doppelt so laut wahr.

Wenn du es wirklich wissen willst,welcher Lüfter wo was genau bringt,bzw. was das Endergebnis im Gehäuse gibt.
Müsstest du dich hinsetzen,den Durchsatz der einzelnen Lüfter einmessen,Gegendruck der vorliegenden Gehäusestrukturen(Gitter etc.) abziehen,die Undichtigkeiten am Gehäuse in betracht nehmen und alles gegeneinander aufrechnen.
Dann erhieltest du ein Ergebnis das nur um 3~5m³/h vom realen Wert abweicht.
Aber ganz ehrlich,die Mühe wird sich höchstens ein Casemoder/Silent-Fan machen. 

Dein kleiner Umbau hat schon eine Temperatursenkung von ~20 Grad erwirkt,dort jetzt nochmal 10 Grad rauszuholen ist mit zwei Lüftern,ohne grossartig lauter zu werden so gut wie unmöglich. 
Dabei jetzt noch brauchbare Tips zu geben ist zugegebener Maßen schon schwer.
Allerdings jetzt den Lüftermarkt leer kaufen und tagelang rumprobieren kann´s ja auch nicht sein.


----------



## relgeitz (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

Also kann man schon ohne Bedenken einen Lüfter in der Seitenwand verbauen? 
Da hätte ich dann zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Mittig auf Höhe der Graka - also quasi 50% ober- und unterhalb der Graka
2. Über der Graka, die Lüfterunterkante bündig mit der Graka, bläst auf Board und Graka, aber auch auf den Kühlkörper des Brocken Richtung CPU. 

Welche Variante wäre besser? 

BTW: bin ich weder Kühlungs- oder Lautstärkenfreak, wenn beides einigermassen okay ist, kann ich damit leben. 

Sollte ich vll auch über eine Lüftersteuerung nachdenken? Da ich nur drei Lüfteranschlusse (1x CPU, 2xCase) habe, könnte dann den seitlichen Lüfter drosseln und die anderen beiden ondemand regeln, vll kann ich dann meinen sharkoon lüfter in der seite weiterverwenden. Muss ich bei der Lüftersteuerung was beachten?


----------



## bfgc (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

Ui ne Lüftersteuerung,jetzt wird´s deluxe. 
Damit lässt sich durchaus noch nen bischen was optimieren.

Variante 1,dort wird der Seitenlüfter der 4870 auf alle Fälle nochmal ein paar Grad abnehmen,nur sollte er halt nicht so sehr stark zu Werke gehen.
Wie gesagt,im Bereich um 30~40m³/h sollte dem Gehäuseluftstrom der beiden 120er keinen grossen Abbruch tun.
Evtl. lässt sich der Sharkoon ja unter 1000U/min gefallen,dann sollte er sogar dafür gehen.
Sharkoon schreibt die Silent-Variante die von der Bauform her gleich ist mit 1000U/min und 57m³/h aus.
Muss man sehen ob er damit noch anläuft,wenn ja reicht ein Adapter aus und du kannst die eine teure Steuerung sparen.
Wenn du allerdings etwas rumspielen willst und das Geld hast ist eine Steuerung ne feine Sache.


----------



## relgeitz (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*



bfgc schrieb:


> sollte dem Gehäuseluftstrom der beiden 120er keinen grossen Abbruch tun.



die beiden 120er sollten dann beide rausbalsen oder kann ich das vom prinzip her so lassen wie jetzt? bzw. einfach umdrehen. 

lüftersteuerung muss ich mir erst überlegen, meine interesse am computer bastln ist jetzt zwar ein wenig geweckt, nur leider fehlt die zeit o.O


----------



## bfgc (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

Die Anordnung einer zieht und einer bringt Luft raus ist schon ok.
Wenn Durchzug bei dir im Haus ist,steht ja in der Regel auch irgendwo ein Fester und ein/e Fenster/Tür auf und dann wird´s drin kalt. 
So wie der Durchzug jetzt im Gehäuse ist einfach nochmal mittels Seitenlüfter der Grafikkarte etwas frische Luft zu fächern.

Wenn das Gehäuse dann ohnehin keinen akzeptablen Platz mehr für noch mehr Lüfter bietet,kann man nur noch via Umwälzleistung der gegebenen Lüfter varriieren/optimieren bis das Gehör die Luftströme als störend wahr nimmt.
Dann gibt´s noch ein paar Tricks,die man auch genauer hier im Forum nachlesen kann.
Zum Beispiel abkleben/abdichten gewisser Totpunkte in Gehäuseinneren um Nebenluftzug aus diesen Richtungen zu minimieren und den Durchzug etwas zu verbessern.
Soll immerhin zwei,drei Grad und was auch nicht zu verachten ist,Geräuschdämpfung bringen.
Ich hab´s aber selber an meinen Rumpelkisten auch noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## relgeitz (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*



bfgc schrieb:


> Die Anordnung einer zieht und einer bringt Luft raus ist schon ok.
> Wenn Durchzug bei dir im Haus ist,steht ja in der Regel auch irgendwo ein Fester und ein/e Fenster/Tür auf und dann wird´s drin kalt.
> So wie der Durchzug jetzt im Gehäuse ist einfach nochmal mittels Seitenlüfter der Grafikkarte etwas frische Luft zu fächern.



Also das hab ich jetzt auch so angeordnet, werd mir auf jedenfall mal den stärken scythe kaufen, und schauen was der so bringt. und vll ne lüftersteuerung, weil ich ja nicht mehr lüfter anschließen kann, und sein Y-Kabel soll das Board überspannen können oder so - und ich will nichts kaputt machen um ehrlich zu sein - ist ja meine kohle  

wie gesagt, der low-temp oder ultra silent freak bin ich nicht, wenn die temps und lautstärke so bleiben wie jetzt ist alles okay für mich  

mir is nur wichtig ob die anordnung der lüfter, und was ich da noch alles gemacht habe so passt, oder ob ich was falsch gemacht habe, oder mit dem derzeitigen mitteln verbessern kann


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

bei mir laufen drei 120'er lüfter über 1 anschluss am board weil das der einzige zu regelnde anschluss ist.... hatte ich noch nie mit probleme, du kannst ja mal dein board im internet googlen und gucken wie viel strom auf die einzellnen lüfter anschlüsse geknallt werden können...... 2 lüfter pro anschluss sollte jedes mainboard ohne problem wegstecken, zumal du die lüfter mit adaptern auch direkt am netzteil anschließen könntest


----------



## relgeitz (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

sollte auch solche Filter vor die Lüfter geben? Reduzieren die den Luftdurchsatz? Bringen die überhaupt was?


----------



## bfgc (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

Ich hab nur an einem Gehäuse Filter,weil dort die Lüfter schon orginal drin waren.
Man merkt schon das sie da sind,aber der Staub findet andere Wege rein. 
Ob du nun in der Regel zweimal oder für eine Investition von ~5€ nur einmal im Jahr sauber machst,ganz vermeiden lässt sich das nie.
Ausserdem kannst du beim Sauber machen ein Auge auf das Innenleben haben und siehst evtl. sich anbahnende Defekte. 

Ich bin nun kein Filterexperte,aber Gegendruck ist immer da.
Wenn das bei einem 120mm Lüfter mal vieleicht ~0.08m³/h pro Stunde weniger Durchsatz verursacht,dann ist das nicht viel und zu vernachlässigen. 
Da gibt´s ganz andere Fehlerquellen wo sich der Luftzug ungeahnte Wege sucht.


----------



## relgeitz (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*



bfgc schrieb:


> Ich bin nun kein Filterexperte,aber Gegendruck ist immer da.
> Wenn das bei einem 120mm Lüfter mal vieleicht ~0.08m³/h pro Stunde weniger Durchsatz verursacht,dann ist das nicht viel und zu vernachlässigen.
> Da gibt´s ganz andere Fehlerquellen wo sich der Luftzug ungeahnte Wege sucht.



Hab mich jetzt informiert, und werd mir mit einer Strumpfhose oder einem Gewebestoff behelfen. Weiß zwar noch nicht wie das am Lüfter oder Gehäuse befasstige aber, des wird schon  

Hab mir das jetzt grob ausgerechnet (nur lüfter rein/raus), und würde mit nem neuen Lüfter  auf 30 m³/h unterschied zwischen reinblasen und raussaugen kommen - also mehr raus als rein. Reicht das für einen guten Unterdruck? Will da jetzt eigentlich nicht lange herum messen/rechnen/kalkulieren. Preislich wäre es auch am effektivsten, ne 6 Kanal Lüftersteuerung um 15, und den Lüfter um 11 Euro. 

Die einzige Frage wäre noch ob der Unterdruck dann noch passt - den Seitenlüfter würde ich runterregeln.


----------



## bfgc (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüftungskonzept okay so? GPU Updaten?*

Vergiss nicht,dein Netzteillüfter ist auch immer mit von der Partie.


----------

